# ranger center console  for sale



## chipperdog (Dec 31, 2009)

looking to sell a ranger 25 foot center console with twin mercs, trim tabs, t-top, trailer, windlass winch,mercs  are 225 efi   1998  all in  good condition  still using need to sell another boat coming..the boat is a1993 with 8 foot 6 inch  beam and 200  gallon tank  =  Add moved to the for sale items with pictures....


----------



## d-a (Dec 31, 2009)

chipperdog said:


> looking to sell a ranger 25 foot center console with twin mercs, trim tabs, t-top, trailer, windlass winch,mercs  are 225 efi   1998  all in  good condition  still using need to sell another boat coming..the boat is a1993 with 8 foot 6 inch  beam and 200  gallon tank




Price and pictures help a lot plus putting the add in the for sale section.

d-a


----------



## bouymarker (Dec 31, 2009)

I got 3hundred and sixty 5 dollars.....will that fill it up?


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 31, 2009)

bouymarker said:


> I got 3hundred and sixty 5 dollars.....will that fill it up?



NOPE....it'll take $558.00 if she's on S (for swim)....

and thats at the bargain price of 2.79/gal for marine fuel with no ethanol.....


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 31, 2009)

TGattis said:


> NOPE....it'll take $558.00 if she's on S (for swim)....
> 
> and thats at the bargain price of 2.79/gal for marine fuel with no ethanol.....



Dang last week in PC (ethanol free) was $3.52


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 1, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Dang last week in PC (ethanol free) was $3.52



The station here in Savannah has been $2.79 for at least 4 months now.....at the marina it's $2.99... only reasonm I didn't buy it there was because they were closed...


----------



## j_seph (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess to go fast you have to pay


----------



## d-a (Jan 1, 2010)

j_seph said:


> I guess to go fast you have to pay




Not even to go fast, to go far you have to pay.


d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 1, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The station here in Savannah has been $2.79 for at least 4 months now.....at the marina it's $2.99... only reasonm I didn't buy it there was because they were closed...



OK, makes a little bettter since.  I assumed marina.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 1, 2010)

d-a said:


> Not even to go fast, to go far you have to pay.
> 
> 
> d-a


 Guess I'll stick to my 50hp and 12 gallons It gets me as far as I need at 30mph, usually 30 miles or so


----------



## d-a (Jan 2, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Guess I'll stick to my 50hp and 12 gallons It gets me as far as I need at 30mph, usually 30 miles or so



we stop to get bait at 30 miles 

d-a


----------



## j_seph (Jan 2, 2010)

d-a said:


> we stop to get bait at 30 miles
> 
> d-a


 I hear ya, usually donee got my bait caught before 30 miles, and sitting on the fishing hole with a fish or 3 caught while ya'll are catching bait


----------



## d-a (Jan 2, 2010)

j_seph said:


> I hear ya, usually donee got my bait caught before 30 miles, and sitting on the fishing hole with a fish or 3 caught while ya'll are catching bait



I dont doubt that, but what im targeting it takes a ways to get to them.

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 2, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Guess I'll stick to my 50hp and 12 gallons It gets me as far as I need at 30mph, usually 30 miles or so



Pretty good gas mileage, I thought I was doing good only burning 70 gallons for a quick trip


----------

